# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟ eastern rosella ΛΟΓΟ ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗΣ!

## Marialena

Γεια σας!! Εχω ενα παπαγαλακι που τον λενε πικασο...ειναι πανεμορφος, τον λατρευω πραγματικα αλλα δεν μπορω να τον κρατησω λογο εγκυμοσυνης!Ειμαι στο πρωτο τριμηνο και ειναι επικυνδυνο για το εμβρυο λεει η γιατρος μου...ενα μηνα εχει που τον αγορασα αλλα τον χαριζω με το κλουβι του, με τα ολα του!! Ζω στην Θεσσαλονικη...οποιος ενδιαφερεται σας παρακαλω να μου στειλει email!!! mezarali@gmail.com

----------


## Ηρακλής

Mαριαλενα μου εγω θα σου ελεγα να το ξανασκευτις ,μπορεις να την δανισεις τιν rosella κάπου μεχρι να γενισεις, αν θες να τις δοσεις μεχρι να γενέσεις και δεν βρίσκεις κανέναν εχω σιγενις θεσσαλονη που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν, άντε και με το κάλο το μωράκι που περιμείνεις στην κιλιτσα σου
*
*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ναι αν το μονο προβλημα ειναι η εγκυμοσυνη ισως καποιος και απο το φορουμ μπορει να σε εξηπυρετισει με ολιγομηνη φιλοξενεια...

----------


## Marialena

πραγματικα θα ηθελα να τον κρατησω και για μετα αλλα δεν συμφωνει ο αντρας μου. Αν μπορουν και θελουν να τον κρατησουν για δικο τους οι συγγενεις σου θα ηταν τελεια!! Ειναι παρα πολυ ησυχος..μονο το πρωι φωναζει λιγο, ετσι για μια καλημερα αλλα ολη μερα ειναι τοοοοοσο καλος! Κανει και κατι θορυβους λες και ειναι μικρο σκυλακι που κλαιει! μπορεις να τον ταιζεις απο το χερι σου, καθετε δηλαδη και δεν φοβαται! του σφυριζω και σφυριζει και αυτος....και το κυριοτερο, ειναι πααανεμορφος!!

----------


## Marialena

Και εγω θα το ηθελα αυτο απλα θα πρεπει να το συζητησω ξανα με τον αντρα μου να δω αν συμφωνει! Αλλιως θα πρεπει δυστηχως να τον χαρισω... εχω ακουσει τοσα πολλα για την εγκυμοσυνη και πουλια και φοβαμαι...

----------


## Marialena

> Και εγω θα το ηθελα αυτο απλα θα πρεπει να το συζητησω ξανα με τον αντρα μου να δω αν συμφωνει! Αλλιως θα πρεπει δυστηχως να τον χαρισω... εχω ακουσει τοσα πολλα για την εγκυμοσυνη και πουλια και φοβαμαι...


για τον αγγελο2 ηταν το μηνυμα!! σορυ...καινουρια ειμαι κ δεν ξερω να απανταω σωστα! lol

----------


## vagelis76

Μαριαλένα εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με την εγκυμοσύνη σου και να αποκτήσετε ένα υγιέστατο μωράκι!!!!!
Καταλαβαίνω την ανησυχία τη δικιά σου και των γύρω σου και στόχος αυτή τη περίοδο είναι το μωράκι και εσύ και να μη πάθετε τίποτα.
Θα σου πω προσωπική εμπειρία που είχα πρόσφατα.....όχι δεν ήμουν έγκυος μη τρομάζεις...
Μια παιδική μου φίλη και γειτόνισσά μου ήταν έγκυος και μάλιστα μετά από πολλές αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες κατάφερε να συνεχίσει τη συγκεκριμένη εγκυμοσύνη.Ερχόταν καθημερινά στο σπίτι και σχεδόν όλη την ώρα είχε τα μικρά παπαγαλάκια μου(κοκατίλ) επάνω της και της τριβόταν.Επειδή ήταν τέτοια η προϊστορία της και ανησυχούσαμε όλοι,συνεχώς της έλεγα να αποφεύγει την επαφή,αλλά εκείνη ώς ξεροκέφαλη που είναι δεν έκανε πίσω.Μάλιστα 2 μέρες πριν γεννήσει είχε αναλάβει να τα φροντίζει για 1εβδομάδα (φαγητό,νερό,πτήσεις στο δωμάτιο) επειδή έλειπα εγώ σε ταξίδι.Όλα κύλησαν ομαλά και τώρα έχει ένα πανέμορφο κοριτσάκι 45 ημερών!!!!!!

Αν δεν έρχεσαι σε επαφή με τις ακαθαρσίες τους και φροντίζει κάποιος άλλος τη καθαριότητα τους,δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα από ένα υγιή πουλί που ήδη υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι σας.Αυτό όμως θα το κρίνεις εσύ και αν ο γιατρό σου επιμένει να απομακρυνθεί το πουλί,θα πρέπει να το κάνεις έστω για τη περίοδο αυτή.

Όλα να πάνε καλά !!!!!!!!

----------


## demis

Κι εμενα η αδερφη μου ειχαν πουλια οταν ηταν εγκυος ερχωταν εδω κ καθωταν στο μερος που εχουμε τα πουλια κ εχουν κ στο σπιτι τους πουλια. Ξερεις πως ειανι οι γιατροι υπερβαλουν λιγο, μερικοι γιατροι λενε οτι επιτρεπωντε ολα τα ζωα μερικοι οτι επιτρεπωντε μονο οι σκυλοι κτλ κτλ! εμενα η μητερα μου και τους 4 μας γεννησε μια χαρα παρολου που ειχαν  κ εκατονταδες πουλια στο σπιτι, απλα δεν πρεπει να το καθαριζεις εσυ, τωρα το καλοκαιρι μπορεις να το εχεις εξω σε ανοιχτο χωρο οποτε δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα σε ανοιχτο χωρο. Αν πανε ολα καλα στους 7 μηνες μετα δεν υπαρχει φοβος, τωρα στην αρχη ειναι που υπαρχει αγχος κτλ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Παιδιά υπάρχει ένα θέμα στο φόρουμ , που είχαμε συζητήσει για την εγκυμοσύνη και πουλιά και δεν μπορώ να το βρω.Αν κάποιος το το θυμάται ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να το βρούμε.*

----------


## vagelis76

> *Παιδιά υπάρχει ένα θέμα στο φόρουμ , που είχαμε συζητήσει για την εγκυμοσύνη και πουλιά και δεν μπορώ να το βρω.Αν κάποιος το το θυμάται ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να το βρούμε.*


Καλά το θυμώσουν Κωνσταντίνε...Εγκυμοσύνη και budgie
και.....μωρο και παπγαλος.. πανε μαζι??

----------


## vagelis76

+ ένα θέμα συζήτησης που μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο....μεταδοτικές αρρώστιες απο τετράποδα

****Είμαστε εκτός κανόνων αλλά νομίζω οτι αξίζει το κόπο!*

----------


## ria

με το καλο να δεχτεις το μωρακι σου θα σου προτεινα να παρεις και μια δευτερη γνωμη απο καποιον γιατρο..μια φιλη μου με 2 γατουλες,1 σκυλακι και με παπαγαλακια και με δυσκολη εγκυμοσυνη απεκτησε μια υγιεστατη κορουλα χωρις να αποχωριστει κανενα απο τα ζωακια που προανεφερα..συζητησε το με τον συντροφο σου και ισως βρεθει μια καλυτερη λυση ειναι κριμα να τον αποχωριστεις!!!!

----------


## dimosd

Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά για να στο λέει ο γιατρός σου ίσως ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω,
μήπως να βρείς αρχικά ένα σπίτι να το φιλοξενήσει και βλέπεις? εκτός αν στο σπίτι σου έχεις χώρο που μπορείς να απομονώσεις
ώστε να μην έρθεις σε καμία επαφή μαζί του. Μπορεί και η παρέα του να λειτουργεί θετικά και στην εγκυμοσύνη σου.

Α με το καλό και΄μ΄΄ένα πόνο!!!!!!!

----------


## Marialena

Καλησπερα σας!!
Καταρχην να σας ευχαριστησω για το ενδιαφερον και για την αμμεση ανταποκριση!!! Ακομη συζηταω με τον αντρα μου για το τι θα κανουμε με τον Πικασουλι μου! διαβασα και τα ποστ που αναφερε ενα παιδι πριν και πηρα πολλες πληροφοριες....και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ!!! Θα σας ενημερωσω για το τι θα κανω ομως σιγουρα και σε οσους μου εστειλαν εμαιλ θα σας απαντησω το συντομοτερο!!!! 
Ναστε καλα!!!

----------


## Marialena

> Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά για να στο λέει ο γιατρός σου ίσως ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω,
> μήπως να βρείς αρχικά ένα σπίτι να το φιλοξενήσει και βλέπεις? εκτός αν στο σπίτι σου έχεις χώρο που μπορείς να απομονώσεις
> ώστε να μην έρθεις σε καμία επαφή μαζί του. Μπορεί και η παρέα του να λειτουργεί θετικά και στην εγκυμοσύνη σου.
> 
> Α με το καλό και΄μ΄΄ένα πόνο!!!!!!!


Ευχαριστωωωωωωω..... κοιτα, χωρο αλλο δεν εχω να τον βαλω και η αληθεια ειναι οτι παρειτσα μου κανει πολυ και οταν του σφυριζω απανταει με το ιδιο σφυριγμα κιολας!!! Ειναι πολυ γλυκουλης και τον αγαπω πολυ απλα πρεπει να το συζητησω με τον αντρα μου ο οποιος εχει τον τελευταιο λογο! 
Νασαι καλα!!!

----------


## Marialena

Πιστεψε με ακομα προσπαθω να τον ψησω να τον κρατησουμε τον Πικασουλι μου....θα παρω και αλλες γνωμες απο γιατρους και αν ειμαι τυχερη και με αφησουν οι περισσοτεροι θα ειναι οολυ καλο πατημα για εμενα!! χι χι χι
ευχαριστωωωω, καλο βραδυ!

----------


## -vaso-

Μαριαλένα τι έγινε με το παπαγαλίνο??Τελικά τον κράτησες?Η εγκυνοσύνη πως πάει???Με το καλό όλα!!!

----------


## Marialena

Kalispera sas!!!
Telika ton krathsa ton Picasso mou! Ton agapw poly kai den thelw na ton apoxwristw! I giatros mou eipe na foraw sinexeia gantia otan akoumpaw to klouvi,trofi,ton idio kai otan ton allazw kai ola tha einai mia xara! sas eyxaristw olous gia to endiaferon!!! naste oloi kala! a kai i egkimosini proxoraei kala Doxa ton Theouli!
na exete oloi ena yperoxo pasxa me ygeia!

----------


## vagelis76

Και Εσείς Μαριαλένα,να περνάτε καλά και όλα να πάνε καλά στην εγκυμοσύνη και τον ερχομό του μωρού σας!!!!!!!!
Πολύ χάρηκα που θα μείνει κοντά σας!!!!!!!

----------


## dimosd

Μπράβο!!!!
Χρόνια Πολλά και σε εσένα.

Ευχομαι, τα καλύτερα για το παιδάκι που περιμένεις.

Και βέβαι ένα μπράβο και στον άντρα σου, που και εκείνος έδειξε μεγάλη ανοχή, και σκέφτηκε πρώτα απο όλα να είσαι ευχαριστημένη εσύ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Χαίρομαι.Με το καλό το μωράκι σας.*

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο μπραβο 
πολυ ευχαριστα νεα 
καλο Πασχα και σε σενα και με ενα πονο το μωρακι σου

----------


## Athina

Καλησπερα!Αν βρισκεσαι θεσσαλονικη κ αν ισχυει ακομα η αγγελια τοτε με μεγαλη μου χαρα να υοθετισω εναν τοσο υπεροχο παπαγαλο!

----------


## douke-soula

η φιλη μας Μαριαλενα ,οπως γραφει παραπανω θα την κρατησει την ροζελλα της.
το θεμα κλειδωνεται

----------

